# Starship



## Asher (Mar 3, 2021)

SpaceX launched it’s Starship Rocket and landed it minutes later. A tremendous feat in our space program. For some unknown reason it exploded minutes later. No reason given at this time. It is still termed a huge success.


----------



## joelkfla (Mar 3, 2021)

The operation was a success; the patient died.


----------



## Palmetto (Mar 4, 2021)

Elon Musk wants to name a settlement near the Boca Chica, TX launch pad Starship, TX. I've driven through this place several times, and it's a dump. They even have to have their water trucked in from Brownsville. Huge black water tanks on the lawn is not pretty. However, with lots of money--and Elon has it--I suppose one could make paradise just about anywhere.


----------



## trainman74 (Mar 4, 2021)

Palmetto said:


> Elon Musk wants to name a settlement near the Boca Chica, TX launch pad Starship, TX. I've driven through this place several times, and it's a dump. They even have to have their water trucked in from Brownsville. Huge black water tanks on the lawn is not pretty. However, with lots of money--and Elon has it--I suppose one could make paradise just about anywhere.



Well, Mars is going to be even harder to turn into paradise than anywhere in Texas (or anywhere on Earth, really).


----------



## MARC Rider (Mar 4, 2021)

trainman74 said:


> Well, Mars is going to be even harder to turn into paradise than anywhere in Texas (or anywhere on Earth, really).


That's assuming that it's even physiologically possible for humans to endure the 2+ years of microgravity needed for a round-trip to Mars. Or I guess they could build a giant rotating spaceship to give artificial "gravity," but they'll need a lot bigger rockets than even this "starship" provides.


----------

